# Auger drill conversion



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I found a conversion kit that adapts my cordless drill to my auger. Has anyone tryed one of these and did you like or hate them.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have read several reports about the conversion.
Most said that it worked for a few holes and then the battery went dead.
I wouldn't get one myself.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I cant imagine this working very well, you would need a lot of torque and with as cold it gets some mornings the battery would be hosed very quickly, not to mention when drilling through a foot of ice that motor is going to get a workout.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I got a hole saw that would run that auger bit just fine Fatbass. I think the hard part would be getting the generator out on the ice to run it.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

let me know how it works and hopefully the bit wont come off and lose your auger into the water.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

That wasnt me I havnt tried one yet just thinking bout buying one, here a link to one that has the built in teather to keep it from falling through. http://www.fishusa.com/Ice-Master-Ice-A ... C9178D7894


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Fatbass...don't forget to *Remove Before Flight !!*.. :mrgreen: _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

So how many holes will that thing drill until the battery dies? I'm assuming that is an 18 volt Makita from the pic.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> So how many holes will that thing drill until the battery dies? I'm assuming that is an 18 volt Makita from the pic.


update us when you can, because i am still unsure..


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is a electric power head for a auger . I hear a lot of people like it . I like the idea of reversing it to get rid of the slush . 
http://www.icegator.com/
If you like a quite auger this would be for you but it cost just as much as a gas auger . For me I love the smell of a 2 stroke in the morning . :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Here is a electric power head for a auger . I hear a lot of people like it .
> http://www.icegator.com/
> If you like a quite auger this would be for you but it cost just as much as a gas auger . For me I love the smell of a 2 stroke in the morning . :lol:


 :rotfl: And the noise....

Wonder how Fatbass did with the Hitachi to-day?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck getting a patent. These things have been around for a couple of years. Here's a link to a thread from late last winter.
http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=52941.msg0#new

Fishrmn


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

awsome use of a tie rod end fatbass. I like your enginuity. :idea:


----------

